# Bee Brief



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Has anyone ever messed with these yet?? I have been thinking about maybe getting a few of them to see how I like them. They seem quite nice to use. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

What are they? Could you give me a link or something... Thanks

-Nathanael


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We are a dealer for the Bee Brief. However, I will give you my honest experience using them last summer . . .

Yes, they are a little pricey. But, they are worth the money if used correctly. I used one to _carry_ frames of bees from a parent hive to a new one story hive and retrieve a swarm. Functionally great for these purposes--bee tight, easy to carry, no fuss, etc. However, where this unit excels is after making that split, it is a GREAT mating unit! After getting those good frames of brood, pollen and honey moved to a new yard . . . insert a queen cell or new virgin and you are golden in a few weeks move them into standard equipment!

Now you may say, "4 frames? Why not 5?" Well, keep in mind this unit is PERFECT for splitting--which is essential to quality "organic growth" increases for any self-sufficient beekeeper (reducing dependence on package bees). This unit is about efficiency and splitting hard to keep your numbers up--you really need to be rearing your own queens to push these things to the limit and to get them to pay for themselves and replace losses or create a surplus.

Here is an idea . . . why not also sell 4-frame Nucs in these? Charge a deposit fee on them. No messing with someone else's equipment, frame exchange or crappy cardboard boxes. Charge $75 for a 4-frame Nuc + $35 deposit. They keep or return the Bee Brief to you.

The Bee Brief is handy. But, like any tool, it's wasted on the person who doesn't make use of it. Simply put, don't buy equipment you aren't going to use. For a serious sideliner looking to expand, these are indispensable.

If you are a hobbyist, you can live without them. If you are a sideliner or commercial, I think they can streamline your operation.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Blue Sky, that was very informative... I had never run across a Bee Brief until this post.

BTW, I like your new website, I'll have to add it to my links page on my sites!

-Nathanael


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I must admit, when I read "bee brief", that is NOT what I had in mind...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have never used them, but from looking at the material on them, I'd say the concept is that you can do a lot of splits with a very standardized piece of equipment that is made to provide enough ventilation for moving large numbers of them and the ability to stack them well. If you tried to do the same with a typical five frame nuc you'd have things shifting and have trouble providing adequate ventilation.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Hobie said:


> I must admit, when I read "bee brief", that is NOT what I had in mind...


I hear ya!


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Hmmmmm...does this then lead to a debate on bee briefs vs. bee boxers?

I received the demonstration in Sacramento and these seem like the next logical step. What I really like is the ability to snap down the lid and plug the entrance opening. Then when placed, you raise the lid and expose the entrance. It has a screen for ventilation/feeding, ample room for queen cells, and an apparent ease of frame removal. Plus it doesn't wrap, doesn't need painting, stacks really slick and you can set them onto any kind of ground. I'm sold.

My present situation has wood boxes, screened tops, paper towels to plug the entrance, duct tape to secure the lid, rope to hold them in the pick up truck. These are the kind of inventions that keep me excited about beekeeping.

Grant
Jackson,MO http://www.makingplasticframeswork.homestead.com


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Now if they came in mediums...


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> Now if they came in mediums...


Ya, it might be hard to cut these down. I think it is a good concept, but, I wish they had them so they could hold five frames. I over winter alot of five frame nucs, i'm not sure a four framer would make it.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I used them last year (4) this year I plan to get 10 more. They are easy to use and they stack easly for transporting (splits & swarms). yes they are pricy but work great.
I used them to mate queens last year.
Clint


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I would like to try a few hundred of them and put them too the test but thats alot of money.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

as for wintering plastic is not insulating like wood . In warm areas might work well


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I read the article on them in either bee culture or american. Is the price a big secret or what ? nothing in the article. nothing on the web. nothing at blue sky ? I figured the were to expensive to list. I did a google search still nothing.

But they do look nice


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

I think Mann Lake has them, or Dadant. If I remember right they were about $32.00 each. I will look to see where I saw them.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Mann Lake does have them for $39.50 each. I didn't look to see if there was a discount for more.


----------



## David VanderDussen (May 3, 2005)

Good to hear beekeepers are enjoying their Briefs! They are practical and a pleasure to work with. With the price of queens these days they don't take long to pay for themselves.

You can buy directly from NOD Apiary Products (the same folks that brought you Mite-AwayII). There is now a Bee Brief Six Pack for $199.50 so $33.25 each. The price per BB is $29.75 by the full pallet of 90. 

Prices are FOB our nearest warehouse (Reno Nevada, Port Huron MI, Hanover PA, Calgary AB, and Frankford, ON) and we ship by courier for the six packs and can arrange pallet shipping as well. Mann Lake is the source if you want to buy less than 6, or more than six you can talk to them about price if you would prefer to deal with them.

We are testing over-wintering a few of them at the indoor wintering facility of Guelph University. They were chipped out of 6" of snow and ice on December 6th, trucked the 165 miles at -9C, weighed and wheeled in. They'll come out end of March. Paul, the technician at the U, said they looked okay went he checked last month. My thanks to the University for fitting them in!

David v.


----------



## otto (Nov 2, 2010)

Too bad there in no room for a proper feeder?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought several a couple of years back. The biggest thing is how HANDY they are. You can pick up four of them empty easily and haul them around (two in each hand) the handles are wonderful. If only they came in mediums I'd buy more. They are great for splits and hauling bees around. I often use them (with mediums of course) to haul a few frames of bees from here to there or a small split from here to there. You can stack up a truckload of them and they are not only easy to haul, but easy to stack up and not suffocate the bees. So far they have weathered well and I use one for a toolbox. Which could also be used to hive a small swarm in a pinch.

If I were doing splits I'd just give them enough honey and skip feeding them. By the time I'm doing splits there is a flow.


----------

